# Cage Door Plastic Edge Protectors



## Cashie (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm sure this question has been asked before, but what I am looking for are the plastic edge protectors, or something I can otherwise find at a hardware store, for my hand built cages. The shipping on the edge protectors I've found online is horrendous, ranging from $15-$20 just for shipping costs.

Since I'm a new member, I can't post the pic of what I'm hoping to find. Sorry!


----------



## farmgirl01 (Apr 29, 2013)

I looked at every hardware store in my area and couldn't find them.  I just had to order them and pay the overpriced shipping.


----------



## Gagroundhog (Apr 29, 2013)

I know! Shipping is just out of control! Do you have a drill or dremel? (sp?)  You could put a sanding bit on there and smooth down the sharp edges.     I used those plastic edge protectors before and my rabbits thought they were great fun to take them off and play with them!!     Sigh! Gave up on that and started sanding the sharp edges! Silly wabbits!


----------



## secuono (Apr 29, 2013)

Those are worthless, my rabbits rip and chew them off. Just bend the wire ends back over themselves.


----------

